# Unbelievable



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I went out for the first time sat morning.... in my stand about 6:40.... 7:15 had some grunting and snorting going on about 85 yards away.... never did make it out.... 5 does crossed a lane about the same spot.... waited 15 for them to head to the field and hung the jimmy out and took a leak off the stand.... sat down and glanced to my left had a doe walking right up to me... 20 yards away and closing fast.... took safety off.... the deer walked under me to where i could not see her.... 10 minutes licking and crunching and breathing heavy.... right where i pissed. she move out to my left right behind me and i turned slowly.... she was facing away so i decided to go for a neck/spine shot.... bling.... missed just high..... at that momement another doe leap from under my tree stand about five yards and kept snorting and looking all around but never up.... kept acting like it was going to bend down to eat and jerked its head up like it was trying to fake a movement out of me..... i was still as can be.... arms shaking and teeth chattering after a good 15 mins holding that xbox up.... finally she started moving to where the other was and when her head went behind a tree i recocked and by then they had wondered up the hill..... i kid you not.... they were licking my urine off the leaves and crunching on acorns and dirt with pee on them.... amazing... i thought they strayed from human sent o urine.... lol. my buddy asked what i ate for breakfast.... i told him 4-5 of those small sugar donuts and some milk.... the thinks it was the sent and flavor of the mothers milk..... funny.... had to share that with you. ended up seeing 17 does that day 1 missed shot cause of angle i was holding the bow and lining up the red dots.... thought it was 20 yards.... was only 16 when paced off.... i will not make that mistake again.


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

neck/spine shot? Why would you do that on purpose?

Your xbow must have the trajectory of a 20 pound kids bow if you miss a deer at 16 yards that you thought was 20. Four yards at that distance should not have made a difference.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I've heard conflicting stories on human urine. In the little that I know I don't consider that the same as human scent. Human Sweat though will def have a distinctive smell that a deer could pick up on.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

TritonBill said:


> I've heard conflicting stories on human urine. In the little that I know I don't consider that the same as human scent. Human Sweat though will def have a distinctive smell that a deer could pick up on.


Exactly. Some people claim they simply can't tell the difference. I still take along a milk jug though just incase. I would have to wonder if it was the minerals (Salt? ) present in the urine they were after


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Went To A Seminar Last Week About Deer..this Guy Used To Work For A Co. That Sells Doe In Heat Stuff..he Sadi They Did A Test To See What Other Scents Would Do For Hunting..he Said They Used Wd-40 And Everything Else And Said 1 Thing Didnt Do Any Better Than The Other...people Actually Think That Stuff Is From Real Deer...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That shot is fine with a firearm but unsportsmanlike with an arrow! Too easy to make a very bad wound that can create a slow prolonged death.
Two years ago I put a small doe out of her misery inflicted by a thoughtless hunter (desperate killer) that took a head on shot while the deer was feeding with it's head down. Cut the animal from between the shoulders all the way down the back just to the side of the spine. The cut was over an inch deep as the arrow left the deers flank. Looked like a pink stripe from my treestand. The deer was about 60# dressed! If you cannot get a broadside or quartering away shot, respect the deer and let it walk.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the trajectory from a stand will be different than on level ground.the 1st buck i took with my crossbow ended up being a shot that was higher than i intended,about 6" higher and it was only a 15 to 20 yard shot.
if you can find a place to do it take some shots from an elevated spot that's about the same height as your stand.what happened to you happens to alot of hunters.
like shortdrift said though,go for the vitals instead of a neck shot.your chances of a good kill shot are much better that way.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

You might want to have your bow looked at. For a xbow the drop from 16 to 20 yards is minimal. Once it starts getting farther than 20 the drop starts increasing. What weight is your bow and how heavy bolts are you using?


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

bgpark1 said:


> .... .. 10 minutes licking and crunching and breathing heavy.... right where i pissed. .... i kid you not.... they were licking my urine off the leaves and crunching on acorns and dirt with pee on them.... amazing... i thought they strayed from human sent o urine.... lol. my buddy asked what i ate for breakfast.... i told him 4-5 of those small sugar donuts and some milk.... the thinks it was the sent and flavor of the mothers milk..... funny.... had to share that with you.


bgpark1, maybe you're on to something? "Small sugar donuts" Do you mean donut holes? And whole milk or 2%?


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

mini powdered sugar donuts (white)...... 2% all the way..... lol
My first buck a 9 point i dropped in it's tracks with a shot to the neck/spine 4 years ago and 10 yards in front of me.... with a shot gun.... i believe i would have been fine had i not had to hold the xbow at an angle.... i have passed on many shots that were not easy vital kills.... desparate i was not..... nevous as hell after having that doe breathing and blowing and licking and crunching directly under my fat butt for 10+ minutes.... yes.... 

Since it was 16 yards instead of my estimated 20 combined with a 30-35 drop from place in treestand to ground.... i would expect nothing different than what happened... shot slightly over the top. That mistake will not happen again.

Tenpoint Titan.... brand new.... 185 draw i believe 265 ft per second on the bolt. Thinking of it after the fact and a lesson learned 2 years ago using my combound bow to shot at a doe from a 70' cliff drinking from the stream... and arrow flying high about 4 inches.... easy call and easy fix. AIM SLIGHTLY LOWER FOR DROP AND FOR LESS THAN 2O YARDS......lol


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

You are missing the point, shooting a deer in the neck with a shotgun slug is not same as shooting one with a crossbow bolt. A broadhead in a cutting instrument. It's job is to slice arteries to cause a rapid, large loss of blood. The carotid arteries and the jugular veins are a very small target and not a good choice when compared to the lungs.


----------

